

How to align activities with business goals - jdimov9
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/easily-align-activities-business-goals-jordan-dimov

======
omginternets
More like "announcing a future article about how to align activities with
business goals".

Great clickbait, though.

~~~
jdimov9
Thanks :)

